# Teal season recap and pictures from the final days



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Teal seasonÂ endedÂ and our harvest numbers look like this:

Guided hunts 
1316 harvested 
52 hunts... 
25.31 hunt average

Club hunts 
2367 harvested 
108 hunts 
21.9 hunt average

Total 
3683 harvested 
160 hunts 
23.02 hunt average 
7 total bands all shot by club members

The first 10 days of season were flat out amazing! Then the full moon came and we didn't get much of a weather change at all. Birds started feeding at night and pretty much went stale on us. The last 4-5 days of season were pretty spotty, still mixed in some good hunts, but had more slow hunts than we'd have liked. You won't hear us complaining though, overall we still had a great season as you can see from the numbers. Now it's time to start getting things ready for the regular season!


----------

